# C. parva



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

What are the ideal growing conditions for C. parva? I've had a plant in my hi tech, CO2 tank for a few months now and the only growth I've noticed is the BBA on the leafs!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

They grow really slowly. I have had a small bunch for years. I still have a small bunch.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I had the plant for a few years. It always had 3 leaves, never less, never more. It grew one once a year. Tough plant.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

All of mine melted to nothing when I planted them and then reappeared a month or more later when I was certain all hope was gone. They are still sticking around like rs79's. They don't get many leaves and they don't spread but they aren't dying either, actually they look pretty healthy. I'm glad I got a bunch of them as they look nice beneath the taller crypts, but they sure don't fill in. I have them in a low light, low tech tank with soil under Eco Complete. My other crypts go to town in there. <<sigh>>


----------



## wyeto (May 25, 2008)

I have heard that they almost grow better in a set up with no c02. I forget where I saw this but that is interesting!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have some in several setups, one is a non with medium light and inconsistent CO2, I get a few leaves and very slow growth.

Another is a high light pressurized CO2 with Aquasoil. This plant grows well and spreads fairly fast. At least about as fast as any other crypt. This is a crypt that likes light. Im sure it prefers a rich substrate as well.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I found that the plant grew better when my CO2 ran out, than with. I had a rich substrate, and good light over the tank.

When I had CO2, BBA would grow on the leaves. I manually removed all the BBA, and right around then, my CO2 ran out. I thought the plant was doomed for another bout of BBA, but instead it started popping off plantlets and had no algae growth.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Well if you had BBA your CO2 was low anyway. Ive never know any plant to not prefer CO2


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Well.. even if what you say is true, something tells me that low CO2 is still more than no CO2. I failed to mention that this was with pressurized CO2 in a ten gallon tank, which isn't a tank size that's especially hard to get CO2 distributed within. The parva was the only plant that got any sort of algae on it (the BBA).

In any case, it was just an observation *shrug*. If people are having trouble with the plant with CO2 addition, why not try it without?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Ok, it turns out I have been talking about C. nevelli which is a tough plant. C. parva, the smallest known crypt grows like a weed for me in non-co2 but with a rich substrate.

PAR:
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/par/par.html

NEV:
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/nev/nev.html

Of course it doesn't help that in my own pages I've put a parva plant image on the nevilii page.

I go fix now. And look for my pic of the real nevilii. Arg.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

rs79 said:


> Ok, it turns out I have been talking about C. nevelli which is a tough plant. C. parva, the smallest known crypt grows like a weed for me in non-co2 but with a rich substrate.
> 
> PAR:
> http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/par/par.html
> ...


LOL! I was too! I didn't know it until I got some c. Parva from BigStick today. I had to pm him a px of my Crypt. He said it was Crpyt. x willisii 'lucens' which is the NEW name for Crpyt. Nevilli. TOO FUNNY! [smilie=l:


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm going to give it a shot in a low tech tank with a rich substrate and no CO2. I'm also going to try it emersed. That flower just looks too cool.

Thanks for all of the input!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> LOL! I was too! I didn't know it until I got some c. Parva from BigStick today. I had to pm him a px of my Crypt. He said it was Crpyt. x willisii 'lucens' which is the NEW name for Crpyt. Nevilli. TOO FUNNY! [smilie=l:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Hmmm, now I'm wondering what the heck I have.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

cs_gardener said:


> Hmmm, now I'm wondering what the heck I have.


Here is a px of both in my tank. Both are small as you can see they are beside Ranuculus inundatus.The one in the oval is what BigStick IDs as Crypt x willisii 'lucens'.

The ones in the rectangle are what I just got from him as Crypt parva. They are the tiny green curled plants. I couldn't plant them well. I'm hoping they will straighten out enough to plant.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> Here is a px of both in my tank. Both are small as you can see they are beside Ranuculus inundatus.The one in the oval is what BigStick IDs as Crypt x willisii 'lucens'.
> 
> The ones in the rectangle are what I just got from him as Crypt parva. They are the tiny green curled plants. I couldn't plant them well. I'm hoping they will straighten out enough to plant.


Thanks for the pic! I'm going to have to take a closer look at mine when I get home so I can see what I have.


----------

